

Ask HN: putting single quote character in an HN comment. How? - cgoddard

Certain wikipedia links and such contain apostrophes, and I can't seem to figure out how to make HN not erase them and make the link invalid.
======
roxstar
Like this? <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baumol%27s_cost_disease>

------
cgoddard
Example:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baumol(apostrophe_should_go_her...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baumol\(apostrophe_should_go_here\)s_cost_disease)

